# Ordering Dog Food Online



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Where does everyone order their dog food from. I can't get Orijen or Acana locally so I must order it online. I have used Petfooddirect.com a few times and it seems to be a great way to do it. The only problem I have is the shipping price. I just ordered two 29.7 lb. bags of Acana Wild Prairie. It comes out to $128.22 w/shipping but I always wait for them to email me the $20 off coupon. With the coupon I pay $84.98 for two large bags of Acana with out shipping. That makes it $42.49 per bag which is about $15 cheaper per bag then I paid for EVO locally. Where they really put the screws to you is the shipping. They charge me $43.24... That's more then I paid per bag of dog food. That's a third bag of food I could have paid for.  

Is this just the price I have to pay for top quality Kibble for my Dogs. My girlfriend opened the last box that showed up and took a peak at the invoice. She didn't mind the price of the Food, but nearly fainted when she saw the shipping cost more then the food. 

Does anyone have a similar story or am I alone. 

Jeremy


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow! That is CRAZY! I feed Champion but can luckily get it locally. 

I thought certain websites had free shipping on orders of $100 or more, etc? Have you tried Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I usually use k9cuisine.com mentioned above. However, I've also used Paws Choice | Natural Holistic Pet Food | Premium Pet Food | Natural Pet Treats They have minimal or free shipping depending on what you order. I also use Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com depending on what I'm ordering.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have ordered from~~~

Orijen - Dog Food, Cat Food - Free Shipping

and


Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

I lke pet food direct when I get the free shipping and you can also get money off or percentages off if you buy certain amounts. Sign up for their web sight information!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im confused. if u pay 84 for 2 bags and shipping is 44 shouldnt it be 128 dollars not 104? or did u include the 20 dollar coupon? if so how did it come to only 104? either way. 104 is a decent price to pay for acana. 58/bag. i was under the assumption they were 50/bag plus tax at most stores.

y isnt their tax online?


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I use http://www.heartypet.com if you sign up for autoship, they give you half off of shipping, plus they're always sending me coupons I can apply as well. 

You get to decide how often autoship comes - and they e-mail you a week ahead so you can change, delay, or modify your order. So last week for 33.7 lbs of food I paid $7.57 shipping - but I'm only a couple of states away from them and I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I've used a few places, but my favorite is here:

Natural Dog Supplies | Dog Supplies


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im confused. if u pay 84 for 2 bags and shipping is 44 shouldnt it be 128 dollars not 104? or did u include the 20 dollar coupon? if so how did it come to only 104? either way. 104 is a decent price to pay for acana. 58/bag. i was under the assumption they were 50/bag plus tax at most stores.
> 
> y isnt their tax online?


Your correct. Its $104 for just the dog food. The 20 dollar off coupon ($20 dollars off of $99 or more) makes it $84 dollars for the dog food alone. Then they slam you with the $43.24 for shipping and that makes it a grand total of $128.

Now that i re-read my post it is a little fuzzy. lol 

Thank you everyone for the links, I have to go to work now but i will definitely check them all out when i get home. 

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

talk to Tony at Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

moon said:


> I use Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com if you sign up for autoship, they give you half off of shipping, plus they're always sending me coupons I can apply as well.
> 
> You get to decide how often autoship comes - and they e-mail you a week ahead so you can change, delay, or modify your order. So last week for 33.7 lbs of food I paid $7.57 shipping - but I'm only a couple of states away from them and I don't know if that makes a difference.


Getting half off shipping and being able to use a coupon. That is a good deal. They want $38.09 for shipping. If signing up for auto ship cuts that in half to $19.00 plus they let me use a coupon i could deal with that. I signed up for there emails so hopefully i will get a few to check out. They sent NEWSTEN which is supposed to be good for 10% for any new customer. So if they do give half off shipping to auto ship customers and they let me use the 10% off coupon that brings me down to $107 for 2 bags of Acana Wild Prairie. 

If I keep chipping away at it, and check it out from every angle maybe I will bring the price down even further. lol.

Thanks for the help. 
Jeremy


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I forgot about smart packl when I said mine!:frown: They have flat rate ground shipping $7.95 and a few times you can get free shipping!

View All-Dog Food - Dog & Cat Food from SmartPak Canine


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It probably has to do with what coast you are on. On my last order from Petfooddirect I paid $20 shipping on 60 pounds of dog food. Then I had a %18 off coupon which gave me more then the cost of shipping off the total. 

But, I am on the east coast and so are they. I do a lot of shipping and as soon as you try to ship something coast to coast now, the prices skyrocket. It might help you to find an online company that is on the same coast as you are.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bessie7o7 said:


> Getting half off shipping and being able to use a coupon. That is a good deal. They want $38.09 for shipping. If signing up for auto ship cuts that in half to $19.00 plus they let me use a coupon i could deal with that. I signed up for there emails so hopefully i will get a few to check out. They sent NEWSTEN which is supposed to be good for 10% for any new customer. So if they do give half off shipping to auto ship customers and they let me use the 10% off coupon that brings me down to $107 for 2 bags of Acana Wild Prairie.
> 
> If I keep chipping away at it, and check it out from every angle maybe I will bring the price down even further. lol.
> 
> ...


but are their prices on the foods the same


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

wags said:


> I forgot about smart packl when I said mine!:frown: They have flat rate ground shipping $7.95 and a few times you can get free shipping!
> 
> View All-Dog Food - Dog & Cat Food from SmartPak Canine


Smart Pack doesn't appear to carry Acana.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> but are their prices on the foods the same


I forget the actual prices already since I looked it up last night after work. I do know that Their prices were more then at petfooddirect.com but the the final out come would be about 20 dollars cheaper.


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

I use PetFoodDirect and DoggieFood.com when I purchase dog food online. I am lucky in that I can get my food locally (The Honest Kitchen) but I shop around in store and online to see where I can get the best deal. When I get a good online coupon code is usually when I order online, otherwise I just buy locally.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Petfooddirect and Heartypet are the only places I've gone. No issues and deliveries arrive lightning fast. 

I had some hang ups about ordering online...not anymore. Zero worries. I love it.


----------

